# Belkin 54G Router can't connect, 192.168.2.1 not working!



## alexiolim (Apr 10, 2011)

Here's the story. My belkin 54G was working few years now. Just hours ago, I try to connect my iphone 3GS with belkin wifi. I go to the 192.168.2.1 (on my laptop - wifi), MAC address filtering and enable it. After insert my iphone 3gs ip address i press OK.

Here's the nightmare begin, after minutes. My internet connection is not working both on my laptop (wifi working but not internet) and the PC facing problem on internet connection. i try login again 192.168.2.1, hoping can restore it but it fail to load the page.

Anyone have any idea how to restore it?

Below is the screenshot of what I did.
1. my ipconfig show new IP address, 169.254.242.229. i try using this address to access but fail to load.









2. ping 192.168.2.1 but unreachable.









3. detail of my network connection details.









4. set my TCP/IP properties









5. ipconfig manage to change it and ping working now.









6. to my disappointment, 192.168.2.1 still not working. can't enter it's web interface.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

i have replied to your post here Belkin 54G Router can't connect, 192.168.2.1 not working! - Tech Support Guy Forums and suggested a couple of things - like reset router / reset factory condition - my last reply


----------



## alexiolim (Apr 10, 2011)

ok guys.. thx for the feedback 
silly me.. hard reset need to hold up for 30sec.
luckily i got back up the setting.. if not need trouble to set all things back.

but 1 of my existing problem not yet solve..
iphone 3gs can't connect wifi but yet can't online it!!!!
enter MAC add for my 3gs and enable it (see screenshot)..
once i submit the changes.. the problem of what i post happen again... PC can't connect internet (3gs still can't connect)


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

do not use MAC filtering 
By enabling MAC filtering ALL devices will need to be on the list NOT just the 3G phone 

remove MAC filtering and remove any wireless security - now see if everything connects , if it does then we can put back the wireless security and see what connects now


----------

